# 2022 Shoalwater 20 Cat w/ Mercury or Suzuki 150.



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

NEW ARRIVAL!
2022 Shoalwater 20 Cat just arrived w/ your choice of Mercury or Suzuki motor. Will include all standard features like front cooler with cushioned seats, standard leaning post with cooler, footrest and rod holders, hydraulic jack plate, live well, stainless steel cleats, stainless steel prop, hydraulic steering, windshield, grab bar with cupholders and aluminum trailer w, spare tire. Go to www.waypointmarine.com for more pics. Call me for details 361-651-2628


----------

